# I understand what it means



## FlyingBird

Türkçe'de 'i understand what it mean' nasıl söylerdiniz? 

Şimdiden çok teşekkürler


----------



## Black4blue

(Onun) ne anlama geldiğini anladım.


----------



## 4scom

Onun ne manaya geldiğini anlıyorum.


----------



## FlyingBird

Cümlenizi açıklayabilir misiniz biraz lütfen?

manaya ve anlama ne demektir?

neden 'onun geldiğini'? 

Kafam çok karışık şimdi


----------



## 4scom

I understand what it means 
Onun ne manaya geldiğini anlıyorum.

Anlam/mana: meaning 
anlamına/manasına gelmek: to mean 
Örneğin:"Paranoyak olman, takip edilmediğin manasına gelmez" 
("Just because you are paranoid, doesn't mean they're not after you") 

But in this case you can't say "Onun ne manasına/anlamına geldiğini anlıyorum"  
because you have to have a word before it. Like this " Onun manası, şunun anlamı."  (the meaning of that, the meaning of this etc.) 
and with "ne" it should look like this. "Bu kelime ne anlama geliyor?"  (what does this word mean?)


----------



## sufler

In colloquial language, can you say _Bu ne demek anlıyorum_​?


----------



## FlyingBird

sufler said:


> In colloquial language, can you say _Bu ne demek anlıyorum_​?


Böyle söylemek mümkün değil, bence.


----------



## sufler

Hm.. I don't think it's so unlikely. It's like two separate, short sentences.
For example, once I saw a Turkish funny picture where a guy was standing in front of a machine with a hole to instert coins, and it said:
*Ne kadar aptalsın test et

*Why not "Ne kadar aptal olduğunu test et"?
It's exactly as if I said _Bu ne demek anlıyorum​.
_But I may be wrong of course.. let's wait for our experts


----------



## FlyingBird

sufler said:


> Hm.. I don't think it's so unlikely. It's like two separate, short sentences.
> For example, once I saw a Turkish funny picture where a guy was standing in front of a machine with a hole to instert coins, and it said:
> *Ne kadar aptalsın test et
> 
> *Why not "Ne kadar aptal olduğunu test et"?
> It's exactly as if I said _Bu ne demek anlıyorum​.
> _But I may be wrong of course.. let's wait for our experts


Haydi bakalım ozaman


----------



## namik80

It must be; "ne kadar aptalsın, test et!" 
or
"Ne kadar aptal olduğunu test et!"

without "," that sentence is wrong.


----------



## FlyingBird

namik80 said:


> It must be; "ne kadar aptalsın, test et!"
> or
> "Ne kadar aptal olduğunu test et!"
> 
> without "," that sentence is wrong.


Evet ben de aynı düşündüm ama emin değildim.Teşekkürler


----------



## Gemmenita

sufler said:


> In colloquial language, can you say _Bu ne demek anlıyorum_​?



If you use "biliyorum" instead of "anlıyorum" and then doing some little changes, would be better:

Bunun ne demek olduğunu biliyorum.


----------



## Rallino

_Bu ne demek, anlıyorum. / Bu ne demek, anlıyorsun değil mi? _are indeed possible utterances in the spoken vernacular. To be avoided in written contexts, though.


----------



## sufler

Rallino said:


> _Bu ne demek, anlıyorum. / Bu ne demek, anlıyorsun değil mi? _are indeed possible utterances in the spoken vernacular. To be avoided in written contexts, though.


Yet I have noticed many people write like this, especially on chats


----------



## Rallino

I think that chats can be considered as the spoken language. 
When I said _written contexts_, I meant more formal things.


----------



## Muttaki

sufler said:


> Yet I have noticed many people write like this, especially on chats



I think "Bu ne demek anlıyorum" is gramatically a perfect sentence. I don't think it can't be used in written language. It just depends on the way you would like to write. I am sure many examples similar to this sentence can be seen in the books if looked, not only of literature but of any kind.


----------



## Gemmenita

Agree with Rallino and Muttaki, too. As a matter of fact, the "comma" of Rallino helped a lot. (Bu ne demek _,_ anlıyorum)


----------

